# Transferring from Steinhardt to Tisch?



## lotrfotr6 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I'm actually currently a student at Borough of Manhattan Community College. And the thing is BMCC has a special transfer program called CCTOP with Steinhardt. How it works is if you have 48 credits (thirty of which must be at BMCC) you are able to get into Steinhardt much more easily than if you transfer the traditional way to any of NYU's schools. I'm told that SAT and High School transcripts are not considered in this particular admissions process. And I actually forgot to ask about whether extracurricular activities are a factor but I'm pretty sure they are not. Now of course ultimately I want to go to Tisch so my question is, can I get internally transfer to Tisch from Steinhardt more easily than I can from BMCC the traditional way which is very competitive. I would think that if you're in NYU than you basically don't have to be re-accepted by NYU you would just have to be accepted by Tisch and the portfolio and the good current academic standard. So I would think this sounds like a good way of trying to make ones way in and it may not be the quickest way but it could be the easiest. But I could be wrong. Anybody have any opinions or advice? I wouid greatly appreciate it.


----------

